# Composer / Performer / Conductor Documentaries



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I may know many composers and their works, but I am mostly clueless about how their lives were and why are they praised. Months ago I watched the latest documentary about my personal re-introductor to Classical Music: Herbert von Karajan. Produced by the BBC and aired at the end of 2014, _*Karajan's magic and myth*_ is a very interesting document, but I am more curious for other performers or conductors of their era (Probably Abbado, Kleiber, Böhm, Menuhin) or some that were not so successful but were authentic personalities and worth the watch. Willing to create a YouTube playlist?


----------

